# Speed? DSL? WTF?



## D34DL1NES (26. Mai 2008)

Hi, Ich werde im Sommer in eine andere Stadt ziehen und brauche dort natürlich einen neun Inet Zugang. Das Problem: Die "Stadt" ist eigentlich nur ein Dorf was aber die selbe Vorwahl/PLZ hat wie die dazugehörige Stadt^^

Soo... nun wollte ich testen was für eine Geschwindigkeit in dem Kuhkaff möglich ist und habe ein paar tests durchgeführt.

Ergebnisse:

T-Online = 2048
1&1 = 16000
Alice = 1500-4500
Arcor = 6000


Das ganze macht mich ein bissel konfus... ist es möglich dass verschiedene ISP`s über denselben Anschluss verschiedene Geschwindigkeiten ermöglichen? Oder liegt das ganze einfach nur daran dass der Arcor und 1&1 Test deshalb nicht funktionieren weil das Dorf die selbe Vorwahl hat wie die Stadt?

Danke schon mal im vorraus


----------



## Andreas Späth (27. Mai 2008)

Die Aussagen dieser Online Überprüfungen sind teilweise einfach nur Müll.
Auf die von Arcor oder 1&1 würde ich mich da noch am wenigsten verlassen.
Am Ende hast du dann zwar eine 16Mbit Leitung von der aber maximal 2-3 Mbit verfügbar sind, und das beste? laut Vertrag ist das auch in Ordnung so.

Das beste ist du rufst mal bei den Anbietern an, da kriegt man zuverlässigere Infos.
Wenn würde ich mich am ehesten auf die Werte von Alice und T-Com verlassen.


----------



## Dr Dau (27. Mai 2008)

Hallo!


Andreas Späth hat gesagt.:


> laut Vertrag ist das auch in Ordnung so.


Um es noch etwas zu verdeutlichen, in den Verträgen steht i.d.R. immer etwas von "bis zu X Mbit".
Das bedeutet dass eine Geschwindigkeit von X Mbit zwar theoretich möglich ist, aber nicht garantiert wird.
Trotzdem muss man aber den vollen Betrag bezahlen (Ausnahmen bestätigen die Regel --> Kulanz).
Trotzdem kommt man nicht vorzeitig aus dem Vertrag, da ja kein bestimmter Speed garantiert wird.
Von daher sollte man die Leitung VOR Vertragsabschluss erstmal durchmessen lassen.
Ist zwar auch keine Garantie, aber zumindest hat man realistische Werte und kann danach entscheiden.

Die o.g. Testwerte sehen mir doch sehr nach statischen (theoretischen) Werten aus.
Im Falle von Alice könnte es sich auch um theoretische Durchschnittswerte handeln.
Zumindest aber entsprechen die Werte alle nicht der Praxis, von daher sollte man sie sich gleich wieder aus dem Kopf schlagen. 

Gruss Dr Dau


----------



## Andreas Späth (27. Mai 2008)

Dr Dau hat gesagt.:


> Trotzdem kommt man nicht vorzeitig aus dem Vertrag, da ja kein bestimmter Speed garantiert wird.


Was eventuell ein Arguent für Alice wäre deren Vertragslaufzeit nur 1 Monat ist, nicht wie gewisse andere Firmen welche einen 12 oder 24 Monate an sich binden...
Ich vergleiche das gerne mit den Knebelverträgen in der Musikbranche


----------



## D34DL1NES (4. Juni 2008)

Ok, vielen Dank euch beiden, ich werde einfach mal bei den verschiedenen Anbietern die Servicehotline anrufen...


----------



## Chaosengel_Gabriel (4. Juni 2008)

> Wenn würde ich mich am ehesten auf die Werte von Alice und T-Com verlassen.


Sei mir bitte nich böse Andreas, aber ich halte das fürn Scherz ^^
T-Com ist in Ordnung... Sind schließlich die eigentlichen Besitzer der Netze...

Aber Alice!?
Verzeihung, aber ich hab NUR Problemem mit denen gehabt, sowie die Mehrzahl der anderen Kunden auch...
Hab 16Mbit bezahlt und kam nie über 10Mbit, obwohl ich laut deren Aussage so dicht am Verteiler wohnte, dass ich sogar 18Mbit hätte kriegen müssen -.-
Zudem brach mir permanent die Verbindung zum Server ab...
Soft- und Hard-Ware, die ich von denen bekommen habe war nen LACHER ^^
Ein MODEM... Mit nem DFÜ-Zugang...

Und das ist garantiert keine echt DSL-FLATRATE sowas ^^


----------



## Andreas Späth (4. Juni 2008)

Chaosengel_Gabriel hat gesagt.:


> Aber Alice!?
> Verzeihung, aber ich hab NUR Problemem mit denen gehabt, sowie die Mehrzahl der anderen Kunden auch...
> Hab 16Mbit bezahlt und kam nie über 10Mbit, obwohl ich laut deren Aussage so dicht am Verteiler wohnte, dass ich sogar 18Mbit hätte kriegen müssen -.-
> Zudem brach mir permanent die Verbindung zum Server ab...
> ...



Dann ruf mal bei Alice an und beschwer dich, du wirst lachen, die kriegen ihre Probleme in Griff.
Ich bin seit 2 Jahren Kunde und erreiche schon immer recht locker die vollen 16mbit.
Die Frage ist auch womit du die Geschwindigkeit deiner Leitung getestet hast, von diesen Speedtests ist nämlich absolut nichts zu halten, laut denen hab ich nur 5-6 Mbit.
Seltsamerweise erreichen meien Downloads aber recht häufig die 2 Megabyte/s grenze (mit ein paar kb abzug))

Ich kann mich über das Alice Modem nicht beschweren, wo ist dein Problem damit? Alice funktioniert nunmal nicht mit jedem Modem zusammen, deren Technik scheint ein wenig unterschiedlich zu der anderer Anbieter. Deswegen können sie teilweise auch höhere Geschwindigkeiten anbieten als andere.
Und das ist auch nur Lokal bedingt, in vielen Städten kannst du Alice auch mit jedem Piepnormalem DSL Modem nutzen.
Besser als wenn man wieder sone dämliche Fritzbox aufgedrückt kriegt die eh nur für den Abfall oder eBay was taugt......

Verbindungsabbrüche gabs bei mir früher mal, angerufen, und 2 Monate später war das Problem beseitigt. Die Probleme sind nämlich auch nur Lokal in bestimmten Stadtgebieten vorhanden, ich hab übrigens 100€ (also mehr als 2 Monate) von denen zurückerstattet bekommen deswegen.

Auserdem kansnt du jeden Monat kündigen, wenn du unzufrieden bist kündige doch einfach 

Und genau das ist das Totschlagargument für die meisten anderen Provider. Du hast bei Alice keinen 12 oder gar 24 Monatsvertrag aus dem du nicht rauskommst.


----------



## Flex (4. Juni 2008)

Seit Dezember Kunde, Hardware hab ich selber gestellt, dafür bekam ich ein Guthaben gutgeschrieben und fühle mich sehr wohl.
Service war immer freundlich und hilfsbereit, Geschwindigkeit seit dem Anfang immer top und Höchstraten möglich.

Hab kein Grund mich über Alice zu beschweren. 
Und die Mindestvertragslaufzeit ist, da stimme ich Andreas voll und ganz zu, göttlich.


----------



## hammet (4. Juni 2008)

Ich habe seit einem 3/4 Jahr auch Alice und bina uch sehr zufrieden. Habe meine 16 MBit und an das Modem gewöhnt man sich. Ich bekomme jedesmal eine SMS wenn es eine Störung gibt (kam bis jetzt 2 mal vor, einmal aus technischen Gründen und einmal weil die Telekomtechniker Idioten sind).
Habe also keien schlechten Erfahrungen gemacht ( was ich über 1&1 unter anderem ständig höre).


----------



## airliner (28. September 2008)

Mal zurück zu den Tests...

ein direkter und aussagekräftiger test kann eigentlich nur wirklich dann zustande kommen, sobald du die telefonnummer des anschlusses hast bzw genau die hausnummer durchgibst...
Ansonsten wird das schwierig mit der postleitzahl...
Wenn ich bei mir sehe, dargetzow (ortsteil und vorort von wismar zugleich) erreicht 6MBit, Kritzow (hat selbe PLZ) hat dagegen nichtmal DSL...
Die Messwerte können also stark variieren, trotz gleicher plz...


----------



## ronaldh (2. April 2009)

Chaosengel_Gabriel hat gesagt.:


> Aber Alice!?
> Verzeihung, aber ich hab NUR Problemem mit denen gehabt, sowie die Mehrzahl der anderen Kunden auch...



Wo hast Du das mit der "Mehrzahl der anderen Kunden" her? Ich bin mit Alice seit mehr als einem Jahr auch außerordentlich zufrieden.

Bisher hatte ich keinerlei Ausfälle, die Umstellung (die insofern etwas kompliziert war, weil Telefon von der Telekom, Internet von 1&1 kam) klappte hervorragend. Auch die Hotline (die brauchte ich nur, weil auf Grund des Poststreiks meine Unterlagen zu spät bei mir ankamen) war extrem schnell und kompetent.

Dass Du selbst unzufrieden warst, ist ok, dafür hast Du ja auch keine lange Vertragslaufzeit. Aber ich bezweifele stark, dass eine Aussage über die "Mehrzahl der Kunden" angebracht ist.


----------



## Chaosengel_Gabriel (22. April 2009)

Andreas Späth hat gesagt.:


> (...)
> Auserdem kansnt du jeden Monat kündigen, wenn du unzufrieden bist kündige doch einfach
> 
> Und genau das ist das Totschlagargument für die meisten anderen Provider. Du hast bei Alice keinen 12 oder gar 24 Monatsvertrag aus dem du nicht rauskommst.



Stimmt. Das is ja auch der große + Punkt weshalb ich damals Alice genommen hatte ^^

Zu der Zeit wo ich bei denen war, war das Unternehmen auch noch ziemlich jung...



ronaldh hat gesagt.:


> Wo hast Du das mit der "Mehrzahl der anderen Kunden" her? Ich bin mit Alice seit mehr als einem Jahr auch außerordentlich zufrieden.
> (...)
> Dass Du selbst unzufrieden warst, ist ok, dafür hast Du ja auch keine lange Vertragslaufzeit. Aber ich bezweifele stark, dass eine Aussage über die "Mehrzahl der Kunden" angebracht ist.



Kommentare zum Anbieter beim Speedtest von wie-ist-meine-ip.de ...
Allerdings nur überflogen und viel rot gesehen...

Hab bei meiner Aussage wohl etwas übers Ziel geschossen :-(

War damals derb gefrustet deswegen und das kam wohl beim antworten auf den Thread wieder hoch *hihi*
SRY


----------

